# Beaver Falls, PA - Western plows and spreader, salt dogg ---Pittsburgh PA



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Selling some of our equipment and downsizing to the point where i can run the business and a fulltime job. If you have any questions let me know. Im going to put prices on the stuff but theyre not set in stone so make an offer.

1 year old western 1000 with 20 bags of salt through it- $1100obo

1 year old western 8.6 ' mvp3 lightly used-$4600obo

2 year old western pro plus 8' straight blade $ 2400 obo

1 year old saltdogg shpe 1500 spreader. has had 2 loads through it.- $2500 obo

billygoat leaf vac has new paint, new impeller, new engine, new elbow, and a new 20ft intake hose. $950 obo

2017 rc 6x12 enclosed trailer with e tracks and a metal cabinet- $3250 obo

Email/ text offers. Looking for cash only If your interested in something contact me and i can get more info or pictures. Everything is in new condition and is stored indoors year round. Have remotes for the plows, and mounts/wiring for a 2016 2500 chevy, 1998 chevy 2500, and a 2016 dodge 2500


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

truck, mvp, and western spreader sold.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

billygoat sold


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

is salt dogg auger or pintle fed?


----------

